# DD driver sitting at Walmart



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

So I have free delivery from Walmart so I'm taking full advantage of it, I get a text at 6 PM that says your driver is on her way, she is 4 minutes away, she's been sitting at Walmart for 15 F'n minutes, racking up the minute charges.

Goodbye $5 tip and 5*...

she hit "Start Delivery " when she got there, not when she actually started the delivery... that is so WRONG


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

And this is why you should never accept Wal-Mart deliveries.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

45 minutes later, she is still sitting at Walmart waiting for my order 🤬🤬


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

its probably walmart not liafing her car


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

We’ll see.... says she is finally on her way. But she still should not have started the delivery until my groceries were in her car. She is milking it for every penny she can get.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

you realize dd doesn't pay for delays


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

In my market DD doesn’t pay for extra time/miles.
And you cannot change the tip amount I think so as well.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ok you can sit at walmart for 5 years . No you will NOT get paid extra for wasted time .
Yes if the diner gives the incorrect address Yes you get the added difference .
My source for this information is from me. About 1900 deliveries .
Never do a walmart dd order unless its 20 dollars .


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I was going to give her a $5 cash tip, she did finally show up about 7:15, my groceries were supposed to be delivered before 7pm.... she didn't speak very good English but from what I could tell, Walmart is to blame for the delay.

I did give her $2 as she helped carry the heavy stuff into my house. I still can't lift heavy things with the hand I broke over the summer.



kingcorey321 said:


> Ok you can sit at walmart for 5 years . No you will NOT get paid extra for wasted time .
> Yes if the diner gives the incorrect address Yes you get the added difference .
> My source for this information is from me. About 1900 deliveries .
> Never do a walmart dd order unless its 20 dollars .


I do DoorDash, and I won't do a Walmart pick up unless it's at least $15


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> So I have free delivery from Walmart so I'm taking full advantage of it, I get a text at 6 PM that says your driver is on her way, she is 4 minutes away, she's been sitting at Walmart for 15 F'n minutes, racking up the minute charges.
> 
> Goodbye $5 tip and 5*...
> 
> ...


Take those 2$ and stick to your a..s
U got free delivery and u complained 
I hope u brake your other hand ✋ to 
Unreall I hope u get some Salse Mirande pretty soon


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

This is a lose lose deal for Wal-Mart, Door Dash and the delivery driver. 

When they start charging the real costs for this type of service, then assholes won't order (because they can't afford it) and these $2 tips will be a distant memory. 

Although volume will be reduced, what will be left with be the customers that understand the value of this service and will be willing to pay for it. And that will be a good thing.


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

MissAnne said:


> I was going to give her a $5 cash tip, she did finally show up about 7:15, my groceries were supposed to be delivered before 7pm.... she didn't speak very good English but from what I could tell, Walmart is to blame for the delay.
> 
> I did give her $2 as she helped carry the heavy stuff into my house. I still can't lift heavy things with the hand I broke over the summer.
> 
> ...


Wait, you are a driver also? The driver had to waste 45 mins waiting for groceries, you made her carrying them all into your house and you turned around and gave a horrible $2 tip?

I better never see you on here complaining about a customer ever since you are the exact type of customer everybody hates on here.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> 45 minutes later, she is still sitting at Walmart waiting for my order &#129324;&#129324;


Well really would you have had them sitting around waiting for no money?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

You’re are driver and you are still POS! Wow


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

I delivered it to Walmart again. Waited 40 minutes at Wal-Mart. I contacted online DD support. The support gave me an additional 5 dollars in compensation. Everyone can try


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I broke my hand before, my feet and other hand still worked.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> she's been sitting at Walmart for 15 F'n minutes, racking up the minute charges.


I don't understand this. So, Walmart charges you for every minute a driver waits? Yet, the driver gets a set amount?

So, does that mean Walmart takes their sweet time loading the car so they can charge the customer more or what?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> I was going to give her a $5 cash tip, she did finally show up about 7:15, my groceries were supposed to be delivered before 7pm.... she didn't speak very good English but from what I could tell, Walmart is to blame for the delay.
> 
> I did give her $2 as she helped carry the heavy stuff into my house. I still can't lift heavy things with the hand I broke over the summer.
> 
> ...


Just so you know, sitting in a parking lot waiting for your car to be filled with a thankless person's metamucil and depends is time working. They don't make extra money waiting in that parking lot and waiting for your stupid order is a pain and wasted time when we could be making money from gracious, generous customers.

Nobody likes walmart orders. Nobody likes you. Occasionally a new driver is tricked into taking Walmart orders, but eventually we all learn that people like you are behind those orders and every time we get an offer we simply say, "Fick off."


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Not sure who she was driving for. Doordash drivers don’t make any extra money for sitting around waiting. We lose money when we wait. I did some Walmart deliveries when I first started but most of their cheap A$$ customers don’t tip at all.
Most experienced DD drivers won’t accept those requests because we know we’ll be waiting at least 20 minutes when we could be making $ doing food deliveries.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I won't wait more than 15 minutes for a walmart order because you won't get paid for it.

I end up canceling 75% of the orders because they expect you to wait an hour unpaid.

She actually waited for your order to be ready, still delivered it anyways, only to be screwed over by everyone.

Next time pick up your own walmart order just like everyone else that needs to.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I only do Walmart when the bonus is $6 or more but maybe a $3 bonus if it’s going close to my home. But still if it’s not ready I drive. I’ve learned it’s either ready or a 30 plus minute wait. 

one time I just drove off and never canceled. I had a private ride so I just waited for Walmart to cancel and I didn’t give a crud if the food sat there. They need to learn to have the crus ready

I did get a nasty gram from Postmates for it.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> I did give her $2 as she helped carry the heavy stuff into my house.


Show me a $20 or its on the curb waiting for you.

Thank god I don't slum with these random delivery services. $2.. and if she slips and falls and can't work for a week that $2 won't even by a soda while she rests.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I won't wait more than 15 minutes for a walmart order because you won't get paid for it.
> 
> I end up canceling 75% of the orders because they expect you to wait an hour unpaid.
> 
> ...


My heart goes out to that poor driver. I am honestly stunned that a fellow driver could be so selfish, ungrateful, unappreciative, and such a cheap s.o.b. I wish I could say what I'm actually thinking right now but it would not be professional. Smh


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> I was going to give her a $5 cash tip, she did finally show up about 7:15, my groceries were supposed to be delivered before 7pm.... she didn't speak very good English but from what I could tell, Walmart is to blame for the delay.
> 
> I did give her $2 as she helped carry the heavy stuff into my house. I still can't lift heavy things with the hand I broke over the summer.
> 
> ...


$2 for such a bullsh*t, she was really kind of in that situation.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

Posts like this betray why we should always know the address ahead of time.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> My heart goes out to that poor driver. I am honestly stunned that a fellow driver could be so selfish, ungrateful, unappreciative, and such a cheap s.o.b. I wish I could say what I'm actually thinking right now but it would not be professional. Smh


In the past, I was never a big fan of tipping, I always thought why tip them for just doing their job. And I've never worked at a job that relies on tippers until I started doing UE. Now that I'm a UE driver I tip more. To receive $2 from another driver is low.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> We'll see.... says she is finally on her way. But she still should not have started the delivery until my groceries were in her car. She is milking it for every penny she can get.


It was probably an honest mistake. There's nothing a DoorDash driver gains by starting the delivery early.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> So I have free delivery from Walmart so I'm taking full advantage of it, I get a text at 6 PM that says your driver is on her way, she is 4 minutes away, she's been sitting at Walmart for 15 F'n minutes, racking up the minute charges.
> 
> Goodbye $5 tip and 5*...
> 
> ...


Wow, what kind of name is Hilsy? LOL


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> I was going to give her a $5 cash tip, she did finally show up about 7:15, my groceries were supposed to be delivered before 7pm.... she didn't speak very good English but from what I could tell, Walmart is to blame for the delay.
> 
> I did give her $2 as she helped carry the heavy stuff into my house. I still can't lift heavy things with the hand I broke over the summer.
> 
> ...


I took a pitty Walmart last weekend..... pulling into the Walmart pickup area, every damn spot was taken!

Nope..... not waiting..... canceled....


----------

